# Fluval 406 issue



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

So I ran into a little issue with my Fluval 406 and I'm not sure how to fix it. Just started happening the other day. Basically it makes this racketing sound coming from the impellar and the filter isn't moving water through it's system. If I try to reduce the flow, the noise will eventually stop, but it won't be pushing any water through the filter. 

I feel as if it's some kind of impellar issue, but I'm not sure how to go about fixing it. I cleaned off the impellar and surrounding areas but it still won't work. I clean out the filter monthly too.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

You may need to replace the impeller.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

sarahspins said:


> You may need to replace the impeller.


Anything else it could be if its not a new impeller? I will be purchasing a new one tonight just in case


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Did you have it apart for cleaning ? From the sound it's making the impeller isn't seated right. Try taking it apart and reassembling.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

sadchevy said:


> Did you have it apart for cleaning ? From the sound it's making the impeller isn't seated right. Try taking it apart and reassembling.


I take the impeller assembly apart each time to clean it. The weird thing is is that it started to do this in between cleanings


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

So I just go to check out if the impeller assembly was improperly assembled, and the impeller shaft broke on me...

Time to order a replacement. But the impeller wasn't assembled improperly. I'm going to order a new shaft and a new impeller and see if that fixes it. If not... it's back to the drawing board on this one...

How long can a tank sit without a filter? There are a bunch of plants in the tank and I have a powerhead still moving water. Also, how long until the bacteria in the filter die off?


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, it is primed properly? Your impeller sounds as if it's spinning dry.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

AndreyT said:


> Well, it is primed properly? Your impeller sounds as if it's spinning dry.


As far as I know it was, but can't check now until I get the new ceramic impeller shaft in on Wednesday.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

AndreyT said:


> Well, it is primed properly? Your impeller sounds as if it's spinning dry.


So I got the new ceramic impeller shaft in yesterday. I dumped all the water out of my filter and reconnected everything back the way it should. I primed the filter, started it up, and it is still making the awful dry spinning sound. 

So in the end, I'm still stumped as to what could be wrong. Anyone have any ideas as to what can be done to fix it?

For the time being, I threw a SunSun filter on the tank that I had laying around for another tank.


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

It might be the impeller cover. I had the same problem and I bought the tune up kit which includes impeller, impeller shaft, impeller cover and the top motor seal. I installed all that and the problem was fixed. I purchased it off eBay here is the item number 310704246611.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lukeo85,

That is what I purchased as well off of Amazon. I replaced the impeller shaft and the impeller, but never replaced the cover or motor seal. I will try those out tonight and see if that fixes it. Thanks!


----------



## Kamilstrom (Oct 18, 2012)

You'll need wrap the imp.cover edge with teflon tape(yellow one)to seal the cover against cavitation, water is able to come around the impeller cover, and it creates cavitation.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Kamilstrom,

I'll give this a shot if the replacement parts won't fix the issue. Thanks


----------



## Kamilstrom (Oct 18, 2012)

This is common problem with F 406.I did have same problem and that help,keep the tape tight,prevent fall down. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=247352&p=1761413


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Good info on that forum about this filter. I'm glad others were able to resolve this issue. I'll try the new cover first since I did spend the money on it. But if it does happen again, I know how to fix it


----------

